# Anyone use a Mossberg 535?



## Muskegon Jim

I just got a mossberg 535 22" barrel with their turkey choke. In an effort to save money on chokes, shells, and shoulder discomfort, I was wondering who else had one and what choke and shell combo they use. D**ks has a sale right now on the 535 turkey field combo, with tru-glo red dot scope for 299. I went to pick one up and I saw they also had a 535 with thumbhole stock with the cheek piece and a tru-glo, but it was not on sale, I asked the manager if I could get this one for the sale price and to my surprise they said yes :yikes:. So thanks again to them! As for the red dot scope do any of you use it? The stock sights are tru-glo as well and I like them but I have not fired it yet. Any assitance would be appreciated. 

By the way I was aware of the "pump rattle" before I purchased it, it only does this when you shake the gun up and down and personally I dont do that in the field. I am also aware that the 870 is only slightly more $ and an excellent gun, so there is no need for telling me that either. :lol: Thanks Jim


----------



## actionjaXon

hey congrats on the new purchase, I also saw this gun for sale. It would have been cool to pick up, just for turkey, or just to have as a spare shotgun. The shorter barrel would have been nice. My 870 has a longer barrel, and shorter one would have been nice just for lugging through the woods. Let us know how she works out/shoots!


----------



## sneakboxer

Jim,
I'd be willing to split some shells with you. I too plan on doing some patterning this spring. If you get a box of each load the ammo would cost more than the gun! Give me a call at work tomorow(i'll be in Frankfort). Can your gun handle 3.5's? I have herd that some 3in shells pattern better than the 3.5's.


----------



## actionjaXon

hey guys, I just bought a box of winchester supreme 3 in. I got 2 oz size 4 shot. I have never patterned my shotgun before. What area are you guys in? I'm shootin a rem 870 12 gauge, I have Xfull undertaker choke, my gun is just the magnum. 

Also, I have a Benelli super nova that will take 3.5 in shells, the tightest choke I have is a FULL though, what do you think would be better?


----------



## Muskegon Jim

I happen to know some hammer heads in frankfurt that kill geese and scare away deer, and i wont even talk about the pole cats:lol: 

Action I am in muskegon, I like this plan the three of us will definately be able to get something together. I will repost in the am my wife is telling me its bedtime :evilsmile


----------



## Muskegon Jim

Action, both of your guns use different chokes dont they? Greg, what type of choke does your gun shoot? My Mossberg uses the invector type. If we could do some choke switching that would be cool to, I am thinking of buying a jellyhead to try on mine. But we probably all have different threads. 

Action whats your barrel length on your 870 and Super Nova? Is this the shells that you already have? http://winchester.com/products/catalog/shotdetail.aspx?symbol=X123MXCT5&bn=5&use=12

I have a box of Remington Premier High-Velocity Magnum Copper-Plated Turkey Loads on order I will trade you two for two when my order comes in if you want. They will only work on your super nova because they are 3.5" 2oz.

Greg do you have any shells yet? Can you shoot 3.5's? Do you want to split the cost of Winchester Supreme Elite Xtended Range Hi-Density Turkey Loads? 
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=59342&hvarDept=400&hvarEvent=&hvarClassCode=4&hvarSubCode=4&hvarTarget=browse
$15 for both of us.


----------



## actionjaXon

Hey jim, yes those are the shells i bought, in #4 shot. I have a 26" in. barrel on my 870, and I believe the super nova has either a 26 or 28" as well. And yes, both guns use different chokes. I think my Undertaker choke only fits my 870. The super nova only has the stock chokes that came with it, one of which being a Full choke. However, now that I think about it, I'll have to check if that one is only for steel shot. One of the chokes is for steel shot only. I'll double check


----------



## Muskegon Jim

as for which gun you should use I cant really say but here is the nitro comparison on remington 3" and benelli 3.5", if it was me and I liked both guns the same and they are the same length, I would go with the benelli for the pure fact that you have more pellets in the shell, but I would upgrade from that stock choke.

*Remington 870 & 11-87 (12ga. 3")* 
_Regular Turkey Loads With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke_
301A #5 Nickel 115-130 pellets
301A #4x5x7.5 Copper 145-170 pellets
_Economy Turkey Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke_
301A #4copper x 5copper x 7hevishot® 180-200 pellets
_Hevishot® Turkey Load With A .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke
__ or a Primos Jelly Head .660 Choke_


they did not have a super nova but here is the nova

*Benelli SBE (newer than 5 yrs) & Nova (12ga. 3.5")*
_Hevishot® Turkey Load With a .660 2" Extended Rhino Choke_
_or a Primos Jelly Head .655 Choke_
H51013 #4x5x7 or #2x5x7 Hevishot® 230-270 pellets


----------



## actionjaXon

nova and supernova are same gun, super nova just has a revised stock, more specifically a revised butt stock...no difference apparent to me


----------



## sneakboxer

Jim, I'm running a Browning BPS with invector plus. I did not have the time to pattern to much last year but the carson turkey full was more than enough for the 35yd limit i inposed on myself. I was shooting 3.5 winchester 2oz #6. I'd like to try some bigger shot. I also have a Pattern master that throws buckshot well but is too tight for ducks. If the weather holds i guess i'll be out getting the s%$# kicked out of me . Well "you can't listen to the music if you don't pay the fiddler"


----------



## Critter

I do now! My wife bought me one of these for our anniversary. Bless her heart! I have a few boxes of various shells so when I pattern it I'll report back. I doubt I'll shoot very many 3 1/2 shells, this thing feels like it weighs 4 lbs. I don't think the turkey will be able to tell the difference. I have never shot a shotgun with a red dot so I'll try it and see if I like it.


----------

